# Is Modernist Cuisine worth it or should I get other free books?



## HomeCook (Apr 5, 2014)

I recently received a $550 promotional credit from Amazon to be spent only on ebooks and print books. I was thinking cookbooks with focus on technique and the scientific aspects of cooking to get specific results. So my question is did Modernist Cuisine live up to the hype when first published? Is it an excellent textbook/reference manual? Is it worth the money? It's been two years for everyone to judge thoroughly. Or are there other better books I should consider? (Alton Brown, Blumental) If you suddenly had the opportunity to get free cookbooks what would you get?


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 5, 2014)

My Favourite cookbook is Grand Livre de cuisine by Alain Ducasse, not scientific but its a beautiful book, I do also own The big fat duck book, and modernist cuisine, I like having modernist cuisine as a reference, but for me personally I prefer other cook books.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Apr 5, 2014)

Mugaritz is excellent.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 5, 2014)

Eleven Madison, Under Pressure, Alinea are all good as well.


----------



## lanel (Apr 6, 2014)

Modernist is great, but if you want to recreate any of the recipes youll need the full arsenal of modernist toys. Ill second 11MP, and Alinea. I will also add to the list Noma.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 6, 2014)

Feel free to tell me to pound sand, but how did you get a $550 promotional credit?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 6, 2014)

lanel said:


> Modernist is great, but if you want to recreate any of the recipes youll need the full arsenal of modernist toys. Ill second 11MP, and Alinea. I will also add to the list Noma.



I'll echo this. MC is a good set but if you dont have all the gear it'd just gather dust. MC @ home is probably you best bet if you are a home cook but having the whole set isnt bad. I'd also get Maximum Flavor if you are interested in modernist.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

petersons sauces is a great book. alain ducasses book is great to look at. MC is great but i agree if you dont have all the equipment its just for future ideas.


----------



## kpeddie2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

flavor bible. la cucina the italian version is a great reference. 
larousse gastronomique is indispensable. escoffier is also indispensable


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 6, 2014)

I will recommend ad Hoc by Keller if you have any leftover funds. I have MC and like it a lot.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't forget the basics, "Food Lover's Companion".


----------



## kungpao (Apr 6, 2014)

I really need to round out my cook book collection, there's quite a few here that I've never even taken a peak at.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 6, 2014)

I think MC is indispensable for its history, discussion on health/sanitation, and exploring why certain techniques do what they do, and how to do them better. It's not just about 'future food'. Don't buy it for the recipes. Buy it because you like to know how things work, and use that understanding to better your technique.


----------



## Sdkkds (Apr 6, 2014)

brainsausage said:


> I think MC is indispensable for its history, discussion on health/sanitation, and exploring why certain techniques do what they do, and how to do them better. It's not just about 'future food'. Don't buy it for the recipes. Buy it because you like to know how things work, and use that understanding to better your technique.



I agree with this, and in most cases they do explain how you can do most of the "high tech" cooking at home without most of the fancy gear.


----------



## JDA_NC (Apr 6, 2014)

I feel a lot of high end restaurant cookbooks - like Alinea, EMP, Noma, and The Fat Duck cookbooks - have a limited use to home cooks. They're beautifully made and are filled with great information, but unless you're willing to spend a lot of time and money sourcing equipment, ingredients, and preparing the food, I don't know how often you'll cook from it. Unless you work in a kitchen and are looking for inspiration, I don't know if I'd recommend them.

Thomas Keller's Ad Hoc was mentioned here and I really recommend that and his Bouchon cookbook. They have the same level of quality as those other restaurant cookbooks but I think they're more accessible to home cooks. They have more of your traditional, 'base' dishes but since it's a Thomas Keller cookbook there is a very strong emphasis on technique and precision. So it's got good useful recipes that you can cook at home and a lot of skills you can take away that will help elevate whatever other products and dishes you're cooking - which is what I want a cookbook to do. I think anyone from an Executive Chef to a novice home cook would find value in them.

I haven't read Modernist Cuisine yet but for other, more 'scientific' focused options, you might consider books from Harold McGee and/or the Ideas in Food couple


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 8, 2014)

MC was a fascinating read.Really informative and it changed my opinions on a lot of things but it is not a book i pick up everyday and as others have mentioned you need a lab full of gear.If you can get it on loan from a library or borrow someone elses copy i would recommend that before shelling out the $$.You could easily buy a dozen high quality books for the same money.I am currently reading Too many chiefs and only 1 Indian by a british chef Sat Bains and it is highly recommended.


----------



## lanel (Apr 8, 2014)

How is the Sat Bains book? was looking at buying it but havent pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## HomeCook (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm off to my local megabookstore and library to check out the recommendations. 



AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Feel free to tell me to pound sand, but how did you get a $550 promotional credit?



Ebook publishers class action settlement.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 8, 2014)

HomeCook said:


> I'm off to my local megabookstore and library to check out the recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebook publishers class action settlement.



You must have ordered a TON of ebooks lol. Mine was $7.30


----------



## bear1889 (Apr 16, 2014)

HomeCook said:


> I'm off to my local megabookstore and library to check out the recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebook publishers class action settlement.



Mine was like $18 plus change, wow $550.


----------



## rysara (Apr 18, 2014)

I have modernist, and while being an absolutely gorgeous book, without any equipment or experience with the technique, it will be a waste. If you want a food book with a lot of scientific approach, Harold Mcgee's 'on food and cooking' is indispensable. It's not a cookbook, but more a book on food/science and how they go hand in hand. 'Culinary Artistry' is another great book.


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 18, 2014)

lanel said:


> How is the Sat Bains book? was looking at buying it but havent pulled the trigger yet.



Good read ,talks a lot about his philosophy.The recipes are really well laid out and approachable without having a ton of equipment.


----------

